
Getting started with Scenic in Elixir – Crafting a simple snake game - xTWOz
https://blog.usejournal.com/elixir-scenic-snake-game-b8616b1d7ee0
======
karmakaze
Here's the github page[0] for Scenic with a brief description

[0] [https://github.com/boydm/scenic](https://github.com/boydm/scenic)

